# BBWs SSBBWs in southamerica??



## shin_moyseku (Jul 23, 2008)

probably as many ppl in here i have been looking for something real in the southamerica region, i am from chile and honestly here (my country) i havent find bbws or ssbbws proud of theirselves and sizes, maybe because our culture has been even more invaded than in the states by concepts like thin=beauty, so i want to ask if anyone is from southamerica actually to have some new friend at least a little near in location.


greetings to all

pd: if you want you can write in spanish to me (si quieren me escriben en español)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 24, 2008)

shin_moyseku said:


> probably as many ppl in here i have been looking for something real in the southamerica region, i am from chile and honestly here (my country) i havent find bbws or ssbbws proud of theirselves and sizes, maybe because our culture has been even more invaded than in the states by concepts like thin=beauty, so i want to ask if anyone is from southamerica actually to have some new friend at least a little near in location.
> 
> 
> greetings to all
> ...



Southamerica seems to be a wasteland for FA's as I hear it many times from people who live there. I'm sorry Moy.  Have you ever thought to take out an ad in the paper to see what/who turns up? Just a general ad to see if there are people out there like you.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 24, 2008)

probably you don't know Lilly, but i really had already looked in newspapers or things like that, really i had no answers of ppl that accepted their selves, i got some answers from bigger girls but they really wanted to lose weight and be thin, and the contacts i got were from ppl curious as i was a kind of weird or something.


so i publish that post here because maybe i could have an answer.

hugs


----------



## chileno (Jul 31, 2008)

shin_moyseku said:


> probably as many ppl in here i have been looking for something real in the southamerica region, i am from chile and honestly here (my country) i havent find bbws or ssbbws proud of theirselves and sizes, maybe because our culture has been even more invaded than in the states by concepts like thin=beauty, so i want to ask if anyone is from southamerica actually to have some new friend at least a little near in location.
> 
> 
> greetings to all
> ...



I agree with Shin_moyseku. 

Due to the social pressure, and being in a classicist and conservative country, most girls are forced to believe that they have to look a certain way in order to get married and/or accepted. This is a belief that is taught from generation to generation, with your parents being your biggest critics.

My 5'3 sister weighs 100 lbs, and if she gains 3 lbs my parents are immediately on her case. My other sister is 5'7, and she is forced to be at 115 lbs. And if they do gain a couple of pounds, they feel awful about it, and are almost inconsolable and very sensitive until they do drop the weight.

I am also currently in Chile, and I am appalled at the limited spectrum of body figures out here. I mean, the bodies range from skinny to normal. There are barely any super skinny girls (which is good due to health), but chubby and/or bigger girls are seldom found.

Thank goodness I will be living in Columbus starting Sept, and will be there 2 yrs. Yey!


----------



## CurvyQT (Jul 31, 2008)

I lived in La Paz, Bolivia for a year, and I found a lot of plump cholitas there. I was still bigger than them. My father's side is from there so I was living with family and traveling around. No matter where I went, people wanted to talk to me, interview me, or take pics with me. I"m also tall. I was told that there was a man who was also very tall and fat and he was quite popular. I was young and didn't like the attention I was getting in terms of people wanting pics and interviews. I didn't want to stand out. 

Once while walking down to the Prado, I was coming upon a group of Cholitas who were engaged in animated conversation. The plumpest one was not paying attention to where she was walking and walked right into me. She slowly looked from my feet up to my face and hid her smile and said, "Aye, que bonita!" :kiss2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the things that have been on my bucket list since I was a teenager has been a visit to South America where I've never been. I've talked to very few big folks who've visited Sud America but of the ones I did, they said they had a marvelous time and were treated well -- especially by the men there. Those women were merely chunky/chubby though and not SSBBW. How do you think the general reception for an SSBBW will be? I plan on going someday no matter what but I'm just curious to hear what you folks have to say about this so I will be prepared.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola Moy,
Another poster here was telling me that BBW'S and SSBBW'S are rare to be found in Israel also. So it seems many regions in the world do not have these beautiful queens.

Susannah


----------



## J34 (Jul 31, 2008)

shin_moyseku said:


> probably as many ppl in here i have been looking for something real in the southamerica region, i am from chile and honestly here (my country) i havent find bbws or ssbbws proud of theirselves and sizes, maybe because our culture has been even more invaded than in the states by concepts like thin=beauty, so i want to ask if anyone is from southamerica actually to have some new friend at least a little near in location.
> 
> greetings to all
> 
> pd: if you want you can write in spanish to me (si quieren me escriben en español)



Usually you find more BBW's near central america than south america for some reason. I hear Chile is nice, have a friend that lives in Santiago. I speak fluent spanish, so hello from the states! 

Que pase un buen tiempo en este sitio, hay muchisimas bellas mujeres aqui.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

J34 said:


> Usually you find more BBW's near central america than south america for some reason. I hear Chile is nice, have a friend that lives in Santiago. I speak fluent spanish, so hello from the states!
> 
> Que pase un buen tiempo en este sitio, hay muchisimas bellas mujeres aqui.



nice to hear that, i am also from santiago, maybe you get 2 friends here from now


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hola Moy,
> Another poster here was telling me that BBW'S and SSBBW'S are rare to be found in Israel also. So it seems many regions in the world do not have these beautiful queens.
> 
> Susannah



yes i heard that too, i am from chile but i know many ppl from israel in here due to the jewish community. 

shalom there


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> One of the things that have been on my bucket list since I was a teenager has been a visit to South America where I've never been. I've talked to very few big folks who've visited Sud America but of the ones I did, they said they had a marvelous time and were treated well -- especially by the men there. Those women were merely chunky/chubby though and not SSBBW. How do you think the general reception for an SSBBW will be? I plan on going someday no matter what but I'm just curious to hear what you folks have to say about this so I will be prepared.



probably you would be treated like a queen Lilly


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

CurvyQT said:


> I lived in La Paz, Bolivia for a year, and I found a lot of plump cholitas there. I was still bigger than them. My father's side is from there so I was living with family and traveling around. No matter where I went, people wanted to talk to me, interview me, or take pics with me. I"m also tall. I was told that there was a man who was also very tall and fat and he was quite popular. I was young and didn't like the attention I was getting in terms of people wanting pics and interviews. I didn't want to stand out.
> 
> Once while walking down to the Prado, I was coming upon a group of Cholitas who were engaged in animated conversation. The plumpest one was not paying attention to where she was walking and walked right into me. She slowly looked from my feet up to my face and hid her smile and said, "Aye, que bonita!" :kiss2:



nice to hear that CurvyQT, and there is no reason to not to say bonita to a pretty girl no matter her size, in my case specially for her size, lol


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

chileno said:


> I agree with Shin_moyseku.
> 
> Due to the social pressure, and being in a classicist and conservative country, most girls are forced to believe that they have to look a certain way in order to get married and/or accepted. This is a belief that is taught from generation to generation, with your parents being your biggest critics.
> 
> ...




wenas wenas, me alegro de encontrar otro chileno por estor lados, espero que nos hagamos amigos.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jul 31, 2008)

shin_moyseku said:


> i am from chile


¿Chile? ¡Qué maravilloso país!

As my husband and I planned a vacation in Argentina about 5 years ago, we decided to double our pleasure and visit Chile too, while we were in that general area of the planet. Chile began almost as an afterthought in our vacation plans, but it turned out to be the best part. Santiago was a great city, and we loved the central valley with all those vineyards. Valparaíso and Viña del Mar were wonderful too. But boy oh boy did people ever stare at me! I was probably the tallest fattest woman most Chilenos had ever seen, and it felt kinda weird. But for the most part the people were very friendly, and they had broad smiles as they stared at me.

We enjoyed Argentina too, and my experience in a tango hall in Buenos Aires was unforgettable. But in Buenos Aires I was physically fondled more than a few times. That was understandable in the tango hall, and my big fat ass has never been so squeezed, slapped and pinched in my life. Methinx every man in the building wanted to dance with me! Oh my sore feet! But in Buenos Aires the people seem obsessed with idealized physical beauty, so much so that plastic surgery seemed almost compulsory.

Much as we enjoyed Argentina, it was almost a relief to leave Buenos Aires. When we hopped over to Santiago for a week in Chile, and we felt very much at home there. Friendly people, stunning scenery, wonderful food, and summer in January! I'd love to visit Chile again, and see more of that fabulous country, if only that doggone plane ride from the United States weren't so loooong. First Class was the only way to go.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2008)

_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TallFatSue again."_​
Thanks for that report Sue. Sounds glorious. 





TallFatSue said:


> ¿Chile? ¡Qué maravilloso país!
> 
> As my husband and I planned a vacation in Argentina about 5 years ago, we decided to double our pleasure and visit Chile too, while we were in that general area of the planet. Chile began almost as an afterthought in our vacation plans, but it turned out to be the best part. Santiago was a great city, and we loved the central valley with all those vineyards. Valparaíso and Viña del Mar were wonderful too. But boy oh boy did people ever stare at me! I was probably the tallest fattest woman most Chilenos had ever seen, and it felt kinda weird. But for the most part the people were very friendly, and they had broad smiles as they stared at me.
> 
> ...


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jul 31, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> ¿Chile? ¡Qué maravilloso país!
> 
> As my husband and I planned a vacation in Argentina about 5 years ago, we decided to double our pleasure and visit Chile too
> 
> Much as we enjoyed Argentina, it was almost a relief to leave Buenos Aires. When we hopped over to Santiago for a week in Chile, and we felt very much at home there. Friendly people, stunning scenery, wonderful food, and summer in January! I'd love to visit Chile again, and see more of that fabulous country, if only that doggone plane ride from the United States weren't so loooong. First Class was the only way to go.




Nice to know you have been here TallFatSue, and yes Argentinean girls loves plastic surgeries, but thinking about your visit here is good to know you think we are nice ppl.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 1, 2008)

El gusto es mio. Es maravilloso recordar mis visitas a los países en Sudamérica y la gente amistosa. (The pleasure is mine. It is wonderful to remember my visits to countries in South America and the friendly people.)

Here is a funny story. My husband & I have not visited Brazil, but we have heard that they are also obsessed with thinness, but maybe it's not as bad as Argentina. The fattest women we have ever personally met in in our lives were three hypersize Brazilian sisters from São Paolo when we were in Montevideo, Uruguay. Whenever I see other fat women, I already feel we have something in common. The three sisters were with a nice-looking gentleman, and I heard them speaking what I thought was Portuguese, so when I bumped into one I said "Bom dia" and they smiled. That's all the Portuguese I know, so we tried Spanish and English and began to chat. They wanted to practise their English and after a while they suggested we eat lunch together. We didn't want to pry too much into their private lives but they seemed to be from a wealthy family in São Paolo. The gentleman was one sister's husband, but we never did find out exactly which one. Maybe he married all three! The sisters said they had genetic medical conditions which made each of them well over 250 kilos (550 pounds), and they had very limited mobility, but they also had very positive outlooks. For one of the few times in my life, I felt small! And I suppose mobility is not too great a problem when you're rich. So there we were, my husband and the sister's husband with us four very happy very fat women, enjoying the great weather and a terrific lunch in Montevideo. We also saw several other very fat women in Uruguay, and almost all of them seemed to be Brazilians!


----------



## user 29874 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi everybody, I know this is an old post, I just wanna say there´s BBW´s in Southamerica.

Im from Caracas, Venezuela. I hope anyone interested can read this and we can stay in touch.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 2, 2008)

Absolutamente. It's great to hear from BBWs and FAs in South America. My experiences are limited, but the fattest women in South America may be in São Paolo, Brazil. I've never visited Brazil, so my impressions are from encounters in nearby countries. Whenever I see other SSBBW in my travels, I try to make eye contact and smile; even if we're perfect strangers, a hundred kilos or more of extra body fat gives us something in common. Sometimes we also chat if the languages permit, and that's a great way to learn more about people in other countries. Methinks 3/4 of the supersize or hypersize women I encountered in South America were from Brazil, and many said they were from São Paolo. Are any Brazilians in this forum?

Many travellers from the United States visit Europe a hundred zillion times, but South America is _terra incognita_ to them. They don't know what they're missing. We love Europe, but South America has wonderful countries too, each with its own character. Naturally during our travels I ask only that my husband treat me as he would any empress. In Caracas, Venezuela our hotel was the Eurobuilding, and in Santiago, Chile we stayed at the Grand Hyatt. Eurobuilding looked like it had seen better days, but our stay was excellent. The Grand Hyatt was fabulous, with one major exception: ¡El agua en la piscina era FRÍGIDA! (The water in the swimming pool was FRIGID!) My engineer husband Art postulated that Santiago city water comes from Andes Mountain snowmelt. Small wonder nobody was swimming in the pool. Oh well, the friendly Chileans were very warm, and the Chilean January summer weather was terrific.

Some of our hotels. Left: Eurobuilding, Caracas, Venezuela. Right: Grand Hyatt, Santiago, Chile. 

View attachment Caracas-Santiago.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 2, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> Absolutamente. It's great to hear from BBWs and FAs in South America. My experiences are limited, but the fattest women in South America may be in São Paolo, Brazil. I've never visited Brazil, so my impressions are from encounters in nearby countries. Whenever I see other SSBBW in my travels, I try to make eye contact and smile; even if we're perfect strangers, a hundred kilos or more of extra body fat gives us something in common. Sometimes we also chat if the languages permit, and that's a great way to learn more about people in other countries. Methinks 3/4 of the supersize or hypersize women I encountered in South America were from Brazil, and many said they were from São Paolo. Are any Brazilians in this forum?
> 
> Many travellers from the United States visit Europe a hundred zillion times, but South America is _terra incognita_ to them. They don't know what they're missing. We love Europe, but South America has wonderful countries too, each with its own character. Naturally during our travels I ask only that my husband treat me as he would any empress. In Caracas, Venezuela our hotel was the Eurobuilding, and in Santiago, Chile we stayed at the Grand Hyatt. Eurobuilding looked like it had seen better days, but our stay was excellent. The Grand Hyatt was fabulous, with one major exception: ¡El agua en la piscina era FRÍGIDA! (The water in the swimming pool was FRIGID!) My engineer husband Art postulated that Santiago city water comes from Andes Mountain snowmelt. Small wonder nobody was swimming in the pool. Oh well, the friendly Chileans were very warm, and the Chilean January summer weather was terrific.
> 
> Some of our hotels. Left: Eurobuilding, Caracas, Venezuela. Right: Grand Hyatt, Santiago, Chile.



El agua frio! Gracias, pero no.  Un amiga mío vive en Venezuela y quiero visitarla un día pero yo nunca consideraba antes Chile.

lol My Spanglish is rusty.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 3, 2008)

Another great aspect of travel is the local cuisine. Behold the Chilean chorrillana. Are you ready for this? First, imagine a plate layered with French fries. Then add juicy slices of steak on top, along with slices of sausage and grilled onions. Crown this mass with 2 or 3 fried eggs, stand back and wait for the "all clear" in case it detonates. Supposedly this dish serves two people, but I managed just fine on my own, thank you very much. :eat2:


----------



## shin_moyseku (Aug 4, 2008)

TallFatSue said:


> Another great aspect of travel is the local cuisine. Behold the Chilean chorrillana. Are you ready for this? First, imagine a plate layered with French fries. Then add juicy slices of steak on top, along with slices of sausage and grilled onions. Crown this mass with 2 or 3 fried eggs, stand back and wait for the "all clear" in case it detonates. Supposedly this dish serves two people, but I managed just fine on my own, thank you very much. :eat2:



lol, Chorrillana its a Tipical here, lol i am glad u liked it


----------



## shin_moyseku (Aug 4, 2008)

jabl said:


> Hi everybody, I know this is an old post, I just wanna say there´s BBW´s in Southamerica.
> 
> Im from Caracas, Venezuela. I hope anyone interested can read this and we can stay in touch.



Hola Jennifer un gusto conocerte, espero que estes muy bien, estamos en contacto. me gustaria mucho saber más de ti, vi tu post de presentacion.


----------



## user 29874 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hola!! Eres de Chile?

Cuando quieras contáctame, a eso estoy aquí, para hacer amigos, intercambiar opiniones y retroalimentarme.

Besos


----------



## kronoman (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in Argentina, and also meeting a BBW here is very hard, not even a plump girl.

All girls I have meet were thin, except for the most beautiful SSBBW that I dated couple years back, but she was a USA student and returned there to never be seen again.

She was huge in our terms, very tall and about 300 pounds, she was taller that the bouncers at clubs we went. (I'm young so still go to dance @ clubs, bars, etc, I belong to a motorcycle club too).

The problem in Argentina is that most girls are thin, model-like thin. I guess is because our diet, I was once in a USA restaurant in Miami when I was young, and a single portion would have sated all our family of 3 people. All our food is usually grilled or boiled, not deep fried, and small portions. The meat is very good. Don't miss it.

We also have a couple of bars that are the gathering place for foreigns, like El Alamo http://www.elalamobar.com/ (if you see the white harley parked outside, I'm there ), I go a lot there to meet foreign girls (in the hope of finally meeting a BBW).

I'm myself very thin too, about 54 kg (120 pounds) for 165 cm (5 feet 5 inches), but I'm average here, I don't diet, but I do lot of exercise and walk like 5 km every day (I usually go to college walking or in my motorcycle).

The good thing is that I'm open with my preferences, all my friends know I prefer plump to huge girls and they respect that, and I have at least 2 friends that do prefer BBWs too, and for what I have seen in clubs, BBWs from USA and Europe do get a lot of attention from guys.

Anyways, so far we stay in the admiration phase, because we hardly get any BBW to date/talk/or at least admire... at most we get plump girls around 80 kg at most (like 160 pounds)... the only real BBW girl I meet in my life was from USA

BTW, foreigns are very well received here, don't be afraid to come, and if you come, drop me a PM message, I can guide you around Buenos Aires and the rest of the country, I have been everywere.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Aug 6, 2008)

kronoman said:


> I'm in Argentina, and also meeting a BBW here is very hard, not even a plump .....



Gusto en saludarte kronoman, espero que estes muy bien y ojala que encuentres una BBW uno de estos dias.


saludos


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 6, 2008)

This is such a great thread! I hope it is able to stay here rather than wind up moved to the netherworld of the "Other" forum. It seems to draw much more traffic up here and it seems very much needed.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Lilly, you are a great friend


----------



## ferola (Aug 21, 2008)

jabl said:


> Hi everybody, I know this is an old post, I just wanna say there´s BBW´s in Southamerica.
> 
> Im from Caracas, Venezuela. I hope anyone interested can read this and we can stay in touch.


Well, here in Uruguay there is a Fat Admirer too... I really like round women bodys...


----------



## dan422 (Sep 7, 2008)

A girl I used to date in Mexico was chubby then and loved to eat. Her sisters called her "gorda." I remember one night, after dinner, we were eating a pile of tacos and other foods we had bought from street vendors. She pulled her louse out of her pants so that it covered her lower belly then undid the button on her pants and zipped it down so as to be more comfortable while she continued to stuff herself. She laughed about it and seemed completely unashamed. 

I've visited her over the past 10 years and she has grown fatter and fatter. When I saw her in 2006, she was bulging in all directions and her stomach practically covered her thighs when she sat. She had to be getting close to 300 pounds.


----------



## kronoman (Sep 12, 2008)

Im quite sad tonight. Came from a night of bar hopping (7 am here) on my bike and bounced with every big girl I talked to  Seems that big girls find me too small, or too thin or hell, I just don't know. I have good sucess with thin girls, but the big fat girls I like, they don't even adress me, nor give me their phone, anything


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 12, 2008)

kronoman said:


> Im quite sad tonight. Came from a night of bar hopping (7 am here) on my bike and bounced with every big girl I talked to  Seems that big girls find me too small, or too thin or hell, I just don't know. I have good sucess with thin girls, but the big fat girls I like, they don't even adress me, nor give me their phone, anything



A lot of girls feel like they are too heavy for a small guy. I hear people talk about how they think they will break him or hurt him in some way which is completely false. Then there are those who are embarassed about their size and feel that being with a much smaller guy makes them feel HUMONGOUS and exaggerates their insecurities. 

Don't give up kronoman. You drive a motorcycle! There's coolness points right there. Just open up and be yourself. If they won't give you their phone number after talking with them, give them yours.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Sep 12, 2008)

maybe they think you are making fun of them, probably they dont realize you really like them, some big girls think that they can only date social losers



hopefully we have girls that dont because they are confident


----------



## Gus Dias (Oct 24, 2008)

Eu sou do Rio de Janeiro , Brasil.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 28, 2008)

Buena suerte hermano.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Oct 28, 2008)

VIVA MEXICO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! al fin la encontré

God i have found the girl i have been expecting for so far, and i am sure about it.


Viva MEXICO !!!:wubu:


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 18, 2008)

jabl said:


> Hola!! Eres de Chile?
> 
> Cuando quieras contáctame, a eso estoy aquí, para hacer amigos, intercambiar opiniones y retroalimentarme.
> 
> Besos



que Bueno, y con besos ! No no mi amor ya me tienes mi Corazon corriendo


----------



## bodyslimbraszil (Jul 11, 2017)

I am from Brazil, I male man bodyslim, I love ssbbw my dream is a mariage with a big girls a 400 lbs


----------

